# BIG wood



## TIGGER

These are some extra large cedar musky baits I made this summer. Most them were over two pounds and had 12/ 0 treble hooks.

Sky is the limit! Make some sawdust!


----------



## TIGGER




----------



## Shad Rap

Must be after some monster musky...those are huge.


----------



## luredaddy

Shad Rap said:


> Must be after some monster musky...those are huge.


Nice is an understatement !! They are beautiful and I bet they really pound.


----------



## TIGGER

Thanks guys,

I have been amazed how many people have told me about giant muskies grabbing 6 to 8 pound walleyes off their lines!!!!

John I hope is well with you and your family!


----------



## TIGGER




----------



## TIGGER




----------



## TIGGER

Here are some a little more in line with Ohio fishing.


----------



## caseyroo

Fantastic work and detail


----------



## chatterbox

I saw Old Oscar (72" long) in Deer Creek hit an 18" triple jointed pikey. Saw a 43" incher caught with a 16" carp in it's belly. I have caught 14" bass with teeth marks.


----------



## Jim Paden

I seldom catch a fish the size of your lures. The workmanship is impressive, well done.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EStrong

TIGGER said:


> Thanks guys, I have been amazed how many people have told me about giant muskies grabbing 6 to 8 pound walleyes off their lines!!!!


Oh Man! It happens A LOT! I've seen it on fishing shows, especially Al Lindner when they're fishing the natural lakes in Ontario. Someone is bringing in a Walleye or a Smallie, and then out of nowhere a huge Muskie slams it right by the boat. Sometimes you end up with a double catch, lol.


----------



## All Eyes

You're going to need a bigger tacklebox.


----------



## TIGGER

It is crazy what those fish up North will try to eat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel carp had one after a 28 inch pike he had hooked last year!!


----------



## All Eyes

Why Tigger is no longer allowed to cast his big money baits inside the city limits.


----------



## brettmansdorf

Awesome baits - period. In the eternal hunt for bronzebacks. (where I learned - French/Pickerel Rivers Ont - the old tale was that as they reached 30lbs - they would sun themselves near the surface and the coloration was due to a "tan"... Just as I was busy raising the BS flag on the story told to me by an old Indian - we passed one, then another... Had Dom (old Indian) had access to those baits - he would have been in heaven. Musky fishin is truly a tale of Lure & Lore...


----------



## TIGGER

Eyes that is a cool pic!!!!!!!! I am having crazy thoughts of a 36" pike or musky trolling lure. It will probably have four 12/0 hooks. LOL I may rough cut the body tonight! You won't be able to run it in certain states unless you take off one of the trebles.

Brett, yes there are many tails with musky fishing! Thats what I love about it.


----------



## Many Eyes

Amazing work tigger!! I think big wood is a under statement!!!


----------



## vc1111

Beautiful work, John.


----------



## brettmansdorf

Requested - video of one of those babies being trolled!!! And yes - I want to see you do one in a "Jaws" color scheme...


----------



## TIGGER

Thanks Vince, There is sure a lot more canvas to paint on with the big bodies.

Friday night I was able to rough out a couple more bodies. I always smile when I am cutting out the lips.


----------



## TIGGER

We I got them done last night. My lure spinner is happy that they are done. LOL

A shiner pattern

























A walleye


----------



## brettmansdorf

Tigger - I certainly hope to run into you one day and see one of these 'masterpieces' in action.
I can think of numerous adjectives... exceptional, motivation, etc... But through the repertaire of it I chose...
WOW!


----------



## All Eyes

While setting up my mothers Christmas laser light thing in the yard, I had to laugh thinking about making a bait with lasers shooting out of it's eyes. These big baits would be the perfect candidate to try them out. You have to admit, it would look pretty cool coming through the water.  Just not sure the fish would agree.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Saugeye Tom said:


> Flannel carp had one after a 28 inch pike he had hooked last year!!


That pike was 32"! 

Fishing a tube for smallies and a nice 32" pike picked it up and gave me a good five minute fight, but the last minute or two it seemed to be doing some weird stuff. We finally get it to the side of the boat and see that sitting about three feet below it in the water was a musky that was every bit of four feet long looking up at that pike like it was dinner. The thing looked like a log under the boat; doubt I'll ever see one that big again!

No doubt that fish would hit one of your baits. You are an artist!


----------



## All Eyes

Flannel_Carp said:


> That pike was 32"!
> 
> Fishing a tube for smallies and a nice 32" pike picked it up and gave me a good five minute fight, but the last minute or two it seemed to be doing some weird stuff. We finally get it to the side of the boat and see that sitting about three feet below it in the water was a musky that was every bit of four feet long looking up at that pike like it was dinner. The thing looked like a log under the boat; doubt I'll ever see one that big again!
> 
> No doubt that fish would hit one of your baits. You are an artist!


Not a musky, but a very cool video of a stalking predator.


----------



## TIGGER

Pike are my favorite!!!!!!!!!!! See and eat attitude. No following.

Great video


----------

